

Rate my app discover Facebook fallen friends. - popschedule
http://friendrecovery.com
Built this Facebook app today to discover who has deleted you! You have to sign in with facebook then check back when you notice your friend count drop.
======
popschedule
The idea I had behind this came from noticing my friends count drop and
there's no way on Facebook to see exactly who the user was.

